# Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?



## Pietrocelli (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

habe noch nicht lange den Fischereischein und noch nie am/im Meer geangelt. 

Wir fahren im September 2 Wochen nach Kroatien und mein Sohnemann möchte gerne mit mir zum angeln. 

Ich sehe 2 Möglichkeiten: 

a.) am Ufer/an Molen-Spundwänden 
b.) von einem kleinen gemieteten Boot aus 

Nun die Frage: 

Mit welcher Montage, mit welchem Köder und auf welche Fische kann überhaupt geangelt werden? 

Ich esse gerne Wolfsbarsch,Brassen und Doraden habe ich eine Chance diese zu bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke für kurze Tips an absoluten Anfänger. 

Liebe Grüße 
Pietrocelli


----------



## Christian D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?*

Ih habe in Kroatien immer mit einer normalen Grundmontage (Seitenarm) gefischt. Zum Einsatz kamen aufgrund der starken Strömung Krallenbleie von 200 gr. --> Daher eine klassische Brandungsausrüstung! Köder: Tintenfischstreifen aus dem Supermarkt und Muschelfleisch. Zu erwartende fische: goldstriemenbrassen, Doraden, moränen, verschiedene Snapper und Riffbarsche. 

Vom Kleinboot bietet sich vor allem das leichte Schleppen mit kleineren Wobblern an. Alternativ auch Gummifische am Seitenarmsystem (Paternoster + 50 gr. Blei). Geführt mit klassischen Pilkbewegungen --> damit fängst du mit Sicherheit Riffbarsche und eventuell Palorettas. 

Was immer geht: Mit Brot in der nähe von Häfen und Molen anfüttern und mit einer feinen (!!!!!) Posenmontage auf Meeräschen und Goldstriemenbrassen fischen.


----------



## Grymloq (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?*

braucht man dort ob einen schein oder so und wenn ja wie viel kostet dser und wie streng sind die beim kontrolieren...


----------



## barsch876 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?*

Hallo
Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn eine Lizenz zu kaufen.
ich war letztes Jahr in Kroatien und du bekommt diese meist bei den Hafenämtern oder fragst in einer TouristenInformtation nach.
Die Handhabung ist unangenehm und man nimmt dir bei fehlender Lizenz deine Ausrüstung (weil ja die meisten Kroaten noch ohne Angel fischen:q - ja ich weiss gemeiner Scherz) und ggf. dein Boot wenn du vom Boot aus fischt.
plus eine Strafe - 1000€ das war früher auch schon so ernst...
bei Einheimischen eher weniger...
Man bemüht sich ja mittlerweile die Strafen auf EU Niveau anzuheben...es kann also sein dass dieses Jahr mehr Strafe verlangt wird...

ich kauf mir lieber eine Lizenz. die paar Euro sind mir egal und ich hab meine Ruhe.

Dropshoting macht Sinn bzw auf Grundblei angeln wo es sandig im Wasser ist.
Wobbler etc sind auch gut mit Octopus oder Kalamar aus der TK oder frisch.
Octopus/Kalmar sind die bessere Wahl - mit den Muscheln ist der Erfolg nicht so leicht erkennbar. Krebse etc sind natürlich auch gut.
oder Heringsstreifen und Sardinen.
Mit Brot habe ich ausser in Hafenbecken keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht.





Grüße


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?*

Ich weis der Beitrag ist schon ein paar jahre alt aber kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob ich meine spinnrute von zuhause auch benutzen kann also ohne das sie rostet oder so. und ich wollte fragen ob von euch schon jemand in nin geangelt hat ??


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien am Meer, aber wie?*

Klar kannst du dein Gerät daheim nehmen.... aber nach dem Angeltag sollte alles mit frischwasser gespühlt werden und abgetrocknet.


Bei Kunstködern ebenfalls diese Abspühlen und die Box öffen stehen lassen! Bei Rollen darauf achten, dass diese nicht im Meerwasser baden gehen. Auch hier mal grob abspühlen.....


----------

